# investing in latin america



## evan (23 Jun 2006)

Just decided to start a new thread on this topic after side tracking into it  from another topic. What do people think of investments in latin america. I am especially interested in argentina and chile. I think they are probably the safest of the latin american countries. Some commentators are warning about emerging markets investments. However I think that this is not good enough and some of these emerging markets will be the best and possibly the safest place to invest in the next 10/15 years. Many developed markets now have serious problems and may turn out to be worse investments than emerging markets due to high levels of debt.


----------



## room305 (24 Jun 2006)

evan said:
			
		

> Just decided to start a new thread on this topic after side tracking into it  from another topic. What do people think of investments in latin america. I am especially interested in argentina and chile. I think they are probably the safest of the latin american countries.



Perhaps you could give reasons for why you think Argentina and Chile are sound investments? What is this based on - natural resources, political stability, potential for growth etc.



			
				evan said:
			
		

> Some commentators are warning about emerging markets investments. However I think that this is not good enough and some of these emerging markets will be the best and *possibly the safest place to invest in the next 10/15 years*.



If this is the case, then the time to invest would be in 10/15 years. Right now, they are at the higher end of the risk/return spectrum. Which is fine but be cognisant of the risks before you put your money in.



			
				evan said:
			
		

> Many developed markets now have serious problems and may turn out to be worse investments than emerging markets due to high levels of debt.



The growth of many emerging markets is linked to growth in developed countries. For example, if there is a recession in the U.S. then there will be less demand for consumer goods there. This is in turn may impact on the exports and growth rate of China and other nations who export heavily to the U.S. market.


----------

